# Firefox resolution!



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

My friends HP laptop, running Vista runs Firefox at minimum resolution. Looks zoomed in and over magnified.
The computer is identical to my own, so its been easy to see what the settings should be!
The FF profile path is C:\users\user\appdata\roaming\mozzila\firefox\profiles\xxxxxxxxx\default. on my computer.
However, on his computer the APPDATA directory is missing. I tried making this path up manually, but it didn't work. I even down-loaded a new copy of FF and re-installed it with no luck!
My question is, how do I replace this directory that is missing?


----------



## destroyer427 (Mar 16, 2009)

Make sure that show hidden files is turned on and possibly hide system folders is turned off. I also noticed on my machine that local group "everyone" had zero access to the appdata and a few other dirs causing an access denied despite local admin access, I needed to change Everyone back to read access etc.

Also in FF check options/content/advanced, make sure there is no minimum font size and try different options there etc.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

destroyer427 said:


> Make sure that show hidden files is turned on and possibly hide system folders is turned off. I also noticed on my machine that local group "everyone" had zero access to the appdata and a few other dirs causing an access denied despite local admin access, I needed to change Everyone back to read access etc.
> 
> Also in FF check options/content/advanced, make sure there is no minimum font size and try different options there etc.


 You are right on the money with this! In folder options, hide system files was checked! 
That sorted it out!
Thanks!


----------



## PunkyPoo (May 9, 2009)

FYI -- Firefox allows you to zoom in and out. Hold down the control button and click on either the + or - keys. Very nice feature! Sounds like you might have been zoomed in by mistake and just needed to zoom back out a little.


----------



## GoFins (Aug 7, 2009)

So you located the folder but was the problem solved?


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

GoFins said:


> So you located the folder but was the problem solved?


 Yep, Destroyer427 had the answer!


----------

